# Waelder wird älter...



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2010)

Hallo Waelder,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag :sm20:.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Manfred Stangl (23 August 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute!
Feiere schön. :sm24:


----------



## RGerlach (23 August 2010)

Hallo Waelder,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 August 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Feiere schön an diesem herrlichen Tag. Das Wetter meint es ja echt gut mit Dir.


----------



## Homer79 (23 August 2010)

....ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an und wüschne auch alles Gute!

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 August 2010)

Von mir Talürnich auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Kai (23 August 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## maweri (23 August 2010)

Auch aus dem tiefesten Westen einen
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Verpolt (23 August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag:s18::s18::


----------



## dtsclipper (23 August 2010)

Zu Deinem Wiegenfeste
wünsche ich das Beste!

griele Füsse dtsclipper


----------



## Krumnix (23 August 2010)

Alles gute.


----------



## Paule (23 August 2010)

*Alles Gute*

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20: :sm24:


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2010)

Da feiere mal schön:   



Frank


----------



## Hermann (23 August 2010)

Auch aus dem Westerwald 

Alles Gute 

Gruß


----------



## crash (23 August 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 August 2010)

Von mir auch: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MW (24 August 2010)

Nachträglich alles Gute !!!


----------



## Waelder (24 August 2010)

Sodele, nachdem ich mich wieder mit dem Leben danach.. (dem Bier) angefreundet habe möchte ich mich recht herzlich bei allen bedanken für die Grüsse

anbei noch eine neue Taste, die ich mir seit heut morgen an meinem PC montiert habe..


----------

